# Skilled Migration Assessment for 189 Visa (Civil Engineering)



## kingstrom (Aug 5, 2014)

Hello everybody,

I need to get my skills assessed for migration for a 189 visa.

I can't seem to find what the requirements are for Engineers Australia to give a positive skills assessment.

Do you need much experience or are qualifications enough?

If anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi kingstrom,

qualifications are enough. If you studied in the UK - which is a signatory of the Washington accord - you probably won't even need to write a competency demonstration report (CDR). The latter can be covered with university projects, though, so even then you'd need no work experience. 

First you should read the EA Skills Assessment Booklet and check whether you have an accredited Engineering qualification or not. Then follow the steps outlined on the Engineers Australia (EA) homepage. There are also a couple of threads on the forum about how to prepare the EA assessment application. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## kingstrom (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi Monika,

You're a legend, thanks so much for that quick reply.

I have looked at the migration skills assessment application process on Engineers Australia's website. It has a section, "I have accredited qualifications", "Application for assessment of engineering associate qualifications (Dublin accord)". 

In the migration skills assessment booklet the Dublin accord is not mentioned, but when applying for a 189 visa an Advanced 2 year Diploma gets 10 points, which is the equivalent to the Higher National Diploma that I have from the UK. So my question is, if I use the application for assessment of engineering associate qualifications (Dublin accord), will I get a positive skills assessment for migration under the 189 visa?

And again, thanks Monika, I seriously appreciate it!


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi kingstrom, 

oh, I thought you had a bachelor degree . What institution did you get your diploma from? It should be fine if it's covered by the Washington Accord, the Sydney Accord or the Dublin Accord. To quote from the EA homepage: 



> For overseas qualifications, you will need to determine if the country of origin of your qualification is a full signatory of the Washington, Sydney or Dublin accord, and *refer to the list of accredited courses* provided by the relevant signatory body.


So the "Application for Assessment of Engineering Associate Qualifications (Dublin Accord)" link is actually fine. Regarding the ANZSCO code you select you should be aware that _Civil Engineer (233211)_ belongs to the professional engineer category and requires skill level 1 (= bachelor degree or higher). In the engineering associate category (= skill level 2) you'll probably fall under _Civil Engineering Draftsperson (312211)_ instead. It's on the SOL as well, so it should not matter much. See: EA Migration Skills Assessment Booklet, page 48.


----------



## kingstrom (Aug 5, 2014)

Monika I got a Higher National Diploma from Belfast Metropolitan College (previously Belfast Institute for Further and Higher Education). 

The UK like you said is a full signatory of the Dublin accord.

"refer to the list of accredited courses", this is now worrying me as I can't seem to find it on the list. If HND courses are not accredited does it mean I can't use it to get my skills assessed?

It seems that the only accredited courses are to degree level, maybe I'm missing something because what is the Dublin accord for, if the courses for Civ Eng associate are not accredited? I'm very confused, do you know anything about this Monika?


----------



## kingstrom (Aug 5, 2014)

Monika! Don't panic haha, I found it, they aren't accredited, HND's are "RECOGNISED". Seems good to go then, I'm going to get it all fixed up to send in the morning and start the process.

Thanks so much for your advice RE the civil engineering draftsperson category! That has saved me a lot of time  Thanks so so much!!


----------



## kingstrom (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I want to make sure I've got this 100% right. I am going to place an "Application for Assessment of Engineering Associate Qualifications (Dublin Accord)" today. I'm pretty sure this is all I need to do, I would love confirmation for my peace of mind that I do not need to do a CDR.

Also, the following is not relevant, am I correct?

"a. Standard Assessment Service

the standard assessment outcome will include an opinion on the comparable relevant Australian level qualification to the client's overseas qualification used in support of the assessed outcome. Note that the standard CDR fee will increase to $620 less GST ($682 incl. GST)".

I hope I don't bother anyone by asking so many questions, this is the first stage of the process for me so I just want to be sure I don't mess anything up!

Thanks everyone.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi kingstrom, 

in the "Application for Assessment of Engineering Associate Qualifications (Dublin Accord)" form you tick what services you need. At the very minimum you need to select _"Standard Accord assessment"_ (320AUD). If you also want an opinion on your work experience (if any), tick _"Relevant Skilled Employment"_ (255AUD) as well. 

The _"Standard CDR assessment"_ is not in your form and only necessary for people with non-recognised education .


----------



## kingstrom (Aug 5, 2014)

That's very reassuring Monika, If I ever get through all this I'll get you a big bunch of flowers


----------

